

Microsoft Adds Bitcoin Currency Conversion to Bing - lelf
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2014/02/10/microsoft-beats-google-adding-bitcoin-currency-conversion-bing/#!vbb9S

======
Shank
If I had to make a guess, it hasn't been added to Google because there is no
concrete set exchange that people use on a daily basis more than another. Mt.
Gox's recent publicity indicates that it wouldn't be a reliable source.
CoinBase? Btc-e?

~~~
gibybo
Mt.Gox has been an unreliable source for the exchange rate for quite awhile
now. Bitstamp is pretty much the current gold standard for USD<->BTC rates
(Coinbase and BitPay are based on the Bitstamp rate).

------
iwalton3
DuckDuckGo also supports BTC conversions (through Wolfram|Alpha):

[https://duckduckgo.com/?t=lm&q=1btc+to+usd](https://duckduckgo.com/?t=lm&q=1btc+to+usd)

------
thebouv
That's okay, Google will one up that by doing a Dogecoin converter.

Much wow.

;)

------
platinumdragon
I have a hard time seeing them adding more useless crap to their interface as
beating anyone.

------
doubt_me
Microsoft didn't beat Google at anything.

They still have Bing

------
pedalpete
I suppose this is nice in a 'get new people to try bing' type of thing, but
what is really going to be the tipping point to make people leave google for
more than kicking the tires?

------
mitochondrion
Is this really HN-worthy? I'd expect to find this on reddit.

